# Just got a text from Uber, they claim they are going to toughen up their policy on cancelations



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

See attached photo of a text I received tonight. Uber says that they are no longer giving riders a one-time courtesy for trip cancellation fees* due to rider cancellations after 5 minutes*.

To me, it seems like they are throwing a bone to the drivers who are disgusted with the latest rate cuts. IMO, it's too little too late. This won't change the fact that I won't drive people around in my car for less than a $1 per mile.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

If that's real the big change is "five minutes after requesting" currently it's after arrival. That's a metric to them, every cancel is a social connection missed, that's their business, its to motivate pax to complete the interaction. They don't run a taxi business. Everything they do is to that end. It's never about drivers.


----------



## Sweet Ping (Jan 20, 2015)

All i can see is talk about cancelations.
Where does it say anything about no-shows?


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

Sweet Ping said:


> All i can see is talk about cancelations.
> Where does it say anything about no-shows?


You're right, I guess I didn't read it closely. It specifically states if the rider cancels, not if the driver cancels due to a rider no show. In all my rides, I never had a rider cancel on me after 5 minutes, but I have had a ton of no shows I never got paid for. ohh well, I guess this is not the drastic change that I thought. Typical uber


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> You're right, I guess I didn't read it closely. It specifically states if the rider cancels, not if the driver cancels due to a rider no show. In all my rides, I never had a rider cancel on me after 5 minutes, but I have had a ton of no shows I never got paid for. ohh well, I guess this is not the drastic change that I thought. Typical uber


You can edit the title. Just an fyi.


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

I believe their policy has always been that Riders have 5 minutes to cancel the ride after they "request" before being penalized........and the policy has also been that "no-show" cancellation fees will be paid if rider is not at the requested pick up location 5 minutes after the "arrived" button has been selected AND an attempt has been made to contact the rider (either by text or call)............Im so fricken glad the first time cancellation freebie has been eliminated....tired of wasting my time, money and effort to get to the PAX when they can see us real-time only to have them not show!!!......


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Positive development, if actually enacted.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

That is a good development, especially if it counts for no-shows also.

However, for now under the guarantees, that money might just wind up going to Uber due to guarantee fare averaging.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> If that's real the big change is "five minutes after requesting" currently it's after arrival. That's a metric to them, every cancel is a social connection missed, that's their business, its to motivate pax to complete the interaction. They don't run a taxi business. Everything they do is to that end. It's never about drivers.


POST # 2 / BLKGEEP: ■ ■ ■ Word.
# The-Cancer-that-is-Kalanick strikes again!
And not a f♡<《ing penny spent on rider
ACQUISITION!!!


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

*Casuale Haberdasher*
- How high are you?
- Yes!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

biozon said:


> *Casuale Haberdasher*
> - How high are you?
> - Yes!


That's @Casuale Haberdasher unique posting style. He is Not High.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

[Travis Kalanick]

Wait.... I'm confused.... this would actually be good for the driver...... does.... not.... compute.... initiate.... internal.... shutdown.....

(power off)

[/Travis Kalanick]


----------



## ShortBusDriver (Jan 6, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Positive development, if actually enacted.


Absolutely!


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

getemtheresafely said:


> I believe their policy has always been that Riders have 5 minutes to cancel the ride after they "request" before being penalized........and the policy has also been that "no-show" cancellation fees will be paid if rider is not at the requested pick up location 5 minutes after the "arrived" button has been selected AND an attempt has been made to contact the rider (either by text or call)............Im so fricken glad the first time cancellation freebie has been eliminated....tired of wasting my time, money and effort to get to the PAX when they can see us real-time only to have them not show!!!......


Something that has me wondering is the wording in the Sublicense Agreement under Service Fees that states "In the event the User cancels a Request after you arrive at the designated pick‐up location or does not show after you have waited at least 10 minutes, the User is subject to a cancellation fee."

Reading this, there's no mention of the 5 minutes threshold for a rider-cancel after request, it only mentions "after you arrive at the designated pick-up location". Additionally, it states that we must wait 10 minutes before we can cancel and receive a no-show fee. Think it will be worth my time to e-mail Uber for clarification on this policy?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

ChrisInABQ said:


> Something that has me wondering is the wording in the Sublicense Agreement under Service Fees that states "In the event the User cancels a Request after you arrive at the designated pick‐up location or does not show after you have waited at least 10 minutes, the User is subject to a cancellation fee."
> 
> Reading this, there's no mention of the 5 minutes threshold for a rider-cancel after request, it only mentions "after you arrive at the designated pick-up location". Additionally, it states that we must wait 10 minutes before we can cancel and receive a no-show fee. Think it will be worth my time to e-mail Uber for clarification on this policy?


I seen the same thing. I was shocked to read it. I wonder if this is a new thing they snuck in there. I would never wait 10 min. I find 5 min more than enough for an on demand service where you know when the driver is close.


----------



## CaseNDCQ (Jan 21, 2015)

Unbelievably, I just got a direct answer from a rep regarding this very issue.

After some back and forth regarding rider cancels, I asked about first timer no shows. The response:

"Our partners voiced their frustrations, and if you are waiting more than five minutes for a first-time rider, they will receive a cancellation fee. The days of "freebies for first timers" are gone.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Positive development, if actually enacted.


"If enacted". Why would you doubt Fuber's veracity?


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

Sublicense Agreement still states that "the User's cancellation fee may be waived" for pretty much any reason Uber comes up with, and we've agreed that we "will have no entitlement to any such fee." We're such cynics here, are we not?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

CaseNDCQ said:


> Unbelievably, I just got a direct answer from a rep regarding this very issue.
> 
> After some back and forth regarding rider cancels, I asked about first timer no shows. The response:
> 
> "Our partners voiced their frustrations, and if you are waiting more than five minutes for a first-time rider, they will receive a cancellation fee. The days of "freebies for first timers" are gone.


Wow some good news. Can't wait to see all the negative feedback about that.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

Got a partial answer already...but he ignored the "no-show" policy question.
From Uber:
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Please find below details regarding Uber's cancellation policy:


If the rider cancels before 5 minutes, no cancellation fee will apply.
If the rider cancels after 5 minutes, a cancellation fee will apply as long as you are still arriving on-time.
All cancellation fees are automatically applied by the system, so you do not need to take any extra steps. Please let me know if you have any further questions!
---------------------------------------------------------------------
That was kinda quick...that would've taken Lyft at least a full moon cycle to get back to me!


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Wow some good news. Can't wait to see all the negative feedback about that.


How about some POSITIVE feedback. If Fuber changes the Sub-license Agreement then we will have another opportunity to "Opt Out". Just call me Mr. Glass is half full.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

ChrisInABQ said:


> If the rider cancels after 5 minutes, a cancellation fee will apply as long as you are still arriving on-time.


Considering how accurate Fuber's travel time estimates are....how many times will a driver actually arrive "on-time"?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

biozon said:


> *Casuale Haberdasher*
> - How high are you?
> - Yes!


POST # 10 / ROBFORDAKA=BIOZON: ♤♡♢♧
Oh, if only , #{T}RUTHLESS LEADER was
Canadian... cue up the South Park Chorus ...
"Blame Canada,.Blame Canada..."

Seriously #FUBERFOLKS ... my response to
Hizzonor's legitimate inquiry concerning
my state of mind can best be answered by
Defendant George Q.Tyrebiter in his courtroom
soliloquy (part of The Other Side of the LP "Don't
Crush that Dwarf: Hand me the Pliers" per-
formed by the Comedy team : Firesign Theatre.)
George was amidst a radio "pictmission" with
Ground Beef Control. In response to...
"You must be WAY OUT THERE ?!"

" I'm HIGH alright... but not on FALSE DRUGS!
I'm high on the REAL THING: powerful
gasoline, a clean windshield and a shoeshine. 
Over!"


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

MKEUber said:


> See attached photo of a text I received tonight. Uber says that they are no longer giving riders a one-time courtesy for trip cancellation fees* due to rider cancellations after 5 minutes*.
> 
> To me, it seems like they are throwing a bone to the drivers who are disgusted with the latest rate cuts. IMO, it's too little too late. This won't change the fact that I won't drive people around in my car for less than a $1 per mile.


It just means no more gaming the system, driving slow etc. you accept a fare 30 minutes away, you WILL be going to it or no guarantee.


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

Just got the e-mail from Uber regarding the new cancellation policy.

Good.


----------



## ShortBusDriver (Jan 6, 2015)

Now they need to deactivate pax that have more cancellations than rides. Less than 5 minute cancels > rides taken = DEACTIVATED.


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

Just got the message on this too, so it looks like it will apply to Brisbane if not all Australian cities.

TBH, I think I've only ever had two people cancel or no show me and I've done a decent enough number of rides to know if this is a common occurrence here in Brisbane, and it doesn't seem to be.

The 5 minutes is still too high, maybe 3 minutes? Really we shouldn't be getting pings over 9 minutes away and driving 4 minutes for no money is already losing too much. I've had plenty of cancels when I've been driving for a minute or two and it's frustrating as hell because I'm generally parked in a nice spot in the shade somewhere, and it means circling around and going back to where I was. Winter may be a bit different when it's not over 40 degree's C in the direct sun.

Why not just make a non-refundable booking fee? even if it's only a tiny amount - it will stop those people who request repeatedly trying to get a closer car when there isn't one. Or maybe if someone requests 3-5 rides and cancels them within the 5 minutes, then start informing them that subsequent requests within the next hour will incur a fee.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

That ****ing safe rider fee.... Call it non-refundable booking fee... Uber gets to keep it even if the driver gets nothing. At least it will discourage ass holes from calling and canceling with no consequence.


----------



## Yougottabekiddingme! (Sep 7, 2014)

Pure Drakonian measures testing just how low
They can pay and how many will still drive for them. So far they've proved Drivers are willing to go Lower and Quality is out the Window. 

Drivers are mere test subjects with no regard what so ever. This is why Unions exist and regulations exist to protect the worker and Riders Safety and that should never change as UBER has shown Total disregard for your income / safety / liability / and show no respect
To the users of their " APP BASED BUSINESS"
And not a transportation company. 

People need protections because of Companies like UBER and Office People who work for UBER who guzzled TRAVIS Kool Aid. 

Hope No one tries to kill me tonight for Posting this. 
Peace my Fellow Drivers, Justice is coming!!


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Put this to the test today. Pax was 5:30 seconds. Cancel as no show. Got $5


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

ShortBusDriver said:


> Now they need to deactivate pax that have more cancellations than rides.


 As well as deactivate PAX with rating below 4.6


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Put this to the test today. Pax was 5:30 seconds. Cancel as no show. Got $5


 Oh, how cruel!  It was tempting for me today to try that too, but today sucked in terms of the rides. Spent three hours from 8 to 11 and had only 4 rides totalling 42$. So I didn't want to push it.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

biozon said:


> Oh, how cruel!  It was tempting for me today to try that too, but today sucked in terms of the rides. Spent three hours from 8 to 11 and had only 4 rides totalling 42$. So I didn't want to push it.


Wow I spent 7 to 8:30 got 3 rides and did the cancel. Midtown at Yonge and Eglington was the place to be. $52 in fares including the $5 cancel. She even called me all pissed off that I left. Told her Uber is an on demand service. She got a call I was there at 2 min and I told her the system kills the ride after 5 min. Told her next time to either be on time or call or text the driver to start the trip. Then we can wait a bit more. She was a pain I could tell. She had the wrong address and said it was the apps fault.

This one was not worth the effort.


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

Still doesn't help when I drive a mile to the pick up spot and 1 min after I clicked arrived the rider cancels.


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Put this to the test today. Pax was 5:30 seconds. Cancel as no show. Got $5


Does the clock start after you clicked arrived?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Yes it starts at the point you hit arrive.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

5:15 seconds after I arrived the customer cancelled. I had not even sent a text yet. Received $5.00. First $5 cancellation fee I've received in months. Ya Fuber.


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Midtown at Yonge and Eglington was the place to be.


 Wow, that's interesting. I usually hang at Front and Jarvis and it always pays, except for today.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm stoked about this.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> too little too late.


Far too little, far too late!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ChrisInABQ said:


> Got a partial answer already...but he ignored the "no-show" policy question.
> From Uber:
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> Please find below details regarding Uber's cancellation policy:
> ...


What does "still arriving on time" mean exactly?


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> What does "still arriving on time" mean exactly?


It means if you're running really late, I believe it's more than 5 minutes past the original ETA.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> It means if you're running really late, I believe it's more than 5 minutes past the original ETA.


The ping shows an ETA, but when I accept it and hit navigate, Google Maps always shows it as being 5 or more additional minutes than the Uber app's ETA. So every driver is not arriving on time from the beginning. I've had pax tell me I'm late and I never even hit a red light.


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> The ping shows an ETA, but when I accept it and hit navigate, Google Maps always shows it as being 5 or more additional minutes than the Uber app's ETA. So every driver is not arriving on time from the beginning. I've had pax tell me I'm late and I never even hit a red light.


I get that too, but it always drops fast then actual whole minutes, in other words, like a 10 minute will drop to 6 minutes in about 1 or 2, I've even seen it go up and down as I'm driving to pax pick up or destination, using Uber app navigation. So yeah they are not actual or exact minutes. It's just the GPS ETA.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

ChrisInABQ said:


> Got a partial answer already...but he ignored the "no-show" policy question.
> From Uber:
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> Please find below details regarding Uber's cancellation policy:
> ...


Finally got the 2nd half of my e-mail answered:
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Happy to clarify. We're currently using a 5 minute wait time to calculate cancellation fees for no-show riders. We prefer that drivers try to contact the rider before cancelling the trip, but it's not necessary to do so in order to receive the cancellation fee. Currently we're revising the cancellation fee policy for no-show riders on a per-market basis. If the policy in Albuquerque receives the same update, based on a review of the market and the impact of the policy in other markets, we will be sure to inform our partners beforehand.

All cancellation fees are automatically applied by the system, so you do not need to take any extra steps. Please let me know if you have any further questions!
---------------------------------------------------------------------
So contacting the rider at 5 minutes is only a suggestion? Okay...noted!

If you haven't received a text/e-mail from Uber regarding the change in cancellation policy, sounds like that means it's freebie business as usual. That said, my only cancellation last night was paid...a rider-cancel after arriving.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

ShortBusDriver said:


> Now they need to deactivate pax that have more cancellations than rides. Less than 5 minute cancels > rides taken = DEACTIVATED.


I'd actually prefer the cancellation money. The average ride is only 2-3 miles, so after the Uber fees and vig, you'd do better getting cancellation fees than you would for completing the average ride.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Wow I spent 7 to 8:30 got 3 rides and did the cancel. Midtown at Yonge and Eglington was the place to be. $52 in fares including the $5 cancel. She even called me all pissed off that I left. Told her Uber is an on demand service. She got a call I was there at 2 min and I told her the system kills the ride after 5 min. Told her next time to either be on time or call or text the driver to start the trip. Then we can wait a bit more. She was a pain I could tell. She had the wrong address and said it was the apps fault.
> 
> This one was not worth the effort.


You just avoided a 1 star rider anyways. since she was thinking it was Uber's fault, you had a 1 star in the bag already. Good job!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

so they say we dont even have to contact the pax? oh yeah. here comes more $5 cancellations from me


----------



## bigbig (Apr 20, 2015)

ok pax I don't have a degree in psychology or have a psychic gift. Please speaks up than give me 1 little stars because u cold. I am not gonna ask every rider if u hot or cold every time. If u ask me then if I don't do it, u can rate me low. I am a driver, all I want is to concentrate on the road that is my first priority. And if u want to chit chat, give me yrs number.


----------



## Uber_LA_Area (Apr 16, 2015)

I still get riders that are 9 minutes out and after 8 minutes they cancel the ride, I still don't get $5. Punks.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Uber_LA_Area said:


> I still get riders that are 9 minutes out and after 8 minutes they cancel the ride, I still don't get $5. Punks.


If you write to support, you should get your $5. If they cancel after 8 minutes you're entitled to it.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

pax has a new trick , if they wait till you hit arrive then cancel their 5 min resets again. happened to me twice last night.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Emp9 said:


> pax has a new trick , if they wait till you hit arrive then cancel their 5 min resets again. happened to me twice last night.


Yup, that's policy. If you haven't arrived and more than five minutes have passed, you get a cancel fee. If you arrive then they get another five minutes.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> Yup, that's policy. If you haven't arrived and more than five minutes have passed, you get a cancel fee. If you arrive then they get another five minutes.


so you see this loophole Pax are abusing? which is now worse for drivers because now we go all the way and hit arrive before they cancel.  please try and mention this to higher ups typist.


----------



## Fusion_HAR (Apr 3, 2015)

Nope. Now they dont even have to wait fir you to hit arrive. The arrive butto disappeared with yesterday's BS quick kill update. The button has been removed, the pax automatically get a notification when you are near the destination. Im assuming that the clock resets now when they get ghat notification.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

MKEUber said:


> See attached photo of a text I received tonight. Uber says that they are no longer giving riders a one-time courtesy for trip cancellation fees* due to rider cancellations after 5 minutes*.
> 
> To me, it seems like they are throwing a bone to the drivers who are disgusted with the latest rate cuts. IMO, it's too little too late. This won't change the fact that I won't drive people around in my car for less than a $1 per mile.


Ahahaha, "are you serious with all these texts" looool


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

biozon said:


> *Casuale Haberdasher*
> - How high are you?
> - Yes!


Bwwwaahhahahahaha stop it! More, no really stop it lol


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Fusion_HAR said:


> Nope. Now they dont even have to wait fir you to hit arrive. The arrive butto disappeared with yesterday's BS quick kill update. The button has been removed, the pax automatically get a notification when you are near the destination. Im assuming that the clock resets now when they get ghat notification.


I had an arrive button this weekend and the 2 trips on Monday. Are you saying my Uber update removed the arrive button? I usually get paid for most of my cancellations. I wait 5 min for sure and cancel rider no show


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Fusion_HAR said:


> Nope. Now they dont even have to wait fir you to hit arrive. The arrive butto disappeared with yesterday's BS quick kill update. The button has been removed, the pax automatically get a notification when you are near the destination. Im assuming that the clock resets now when they get ghat notification.


this is bs they should have 5 min total , not another 5 min to cancel. and the driver should no show after 5min like before after arriving thats fine with me. but having them be able to now cancel after you drive all the way and arrive, that is pur bs.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> this is bs they should have 5 min total , not another 5 min to cancel. and the driver should no show after 5min like before after arriving thats fine with me. but having them be able to now cancel after you drive all the way and arrive, that is pur bs.


I am so lost on this post, or in denial. I hope this does not apply to my market


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

UberGirlPBC said:


> I am so lost on this post, or in denial. I hope this does not apply to my market


oh this is real , happytypist confirmed it. it has happened to me 4-5 times in the last 3 days. pax get up to 5 min to cancel with no fee when you are on the way, once you arrive they have an additional 5 min to cancel with no fee. so now Pax have found out this loophole and instead of canceling on you when you are on the way and risk a 5 dollar fee they now just wait till you arrive and then hit cancel for no fee. i knew this was done by the second time as you go to the spot and there is no one outside pax is already gone in a cab or whatever and they hit cancel within a few seconds of me arriving.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> oh this is real , happytypist confirmed it. it has happened to me 4-5 times in the last 3 days. pax get up to 5 min to cancel with no fee when you are on the way, once you arrive they have an additional 5 min to cancel with no fee. so now Pax have found out this loophole and instead of canceling on you when you are on the way and risk a 5 dollar fee they now just wait till you arrive and then hit cancel for no fee. i knew this was done by the second time as you go to the spot and there is no one outside pax is already gone in a cab or whatever and they hit cancel within a few seconds of me arriving.


I will not accept this in my life experience


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Emp9 said:


> oh this is real , happytypist confirmed it. it has happened to me 4-5 times in the last 3 days. pax get up to 5 min to cancel with no fee when you are on the way, once you arrive they have an additional 5 min to cancel with no fee. so now Pax have found out this loophole and instead of canceling on you when you are on the way and risk a 5 dollar fee they now just wait till you arrive and then hit cancel for no fee. i knew this was done by the second time as you go to the spot and there is no one outside pax is already gone in a cab or whatever and they hit cancel within a few seconds of me arriving.


Can you post a link to the thread where you and the happy typist discussed this please


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> I will not accept this in my life experience


Can you clarify what you mean please.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

unter ling said:


> Can you clarify what you mean please.


This right here is not part of my life experience. I really have noticed what I expect or focus on usually comes next. I usually experience my clients outside either waiting for me or already recognizing it is me pulling up. I have noticed I get paid on all my no shows. At first I did, then I didn't, now again I do. So, since it is what I expect, I expect the riders ready and outside excited to see me their first or second Uber girl or pay me my $7 for reserving time that could be better spent elsewhere


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

unter ling said:


> Can you clarify what you mean please.


I just noticed OP is in January! !!!!!!!!!!!

January and it is May!!!! See it is already being manifested. My riders are always outside happy to see me, some cancel right after they request, which I haven't driven off yet, and I get paid for my no shows because I wait and give them a good 5 mins. I have also sent them a text my eta and some I call mins after I tapped arrive. So, they are ignoring me, pay me!


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

unter ling said:


> Can you post a link to the thread where you and the happy typist discussed this please


its in this thread one page back .

Emp9 said: ↑
pax has a new trick , if they wait till you hit arrive then cancel their 5 min resets again. happened to me twice last night.

thehappytypist said:
Yup, that's policy. If you haven't arrived and more than five minutes have passed, you get a cancel fee. If you arrive then they get another five minutes.

Uber CSR -Driver Support NYC. Now rider support for everywhere else.

Dear rider: You're not allowed to be rude _and_ stupid. Pick one.
thehappytypist, Yesterday at 6:05 PM Report
#53 Like + Quote Reply


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

UberGirlPBC said:


> I will not accept this in my life experience


its great it hasnt happened to you , its the savy riders in my area have either done it by pure chance or figured the loophole out.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> its great it hasnt happened to you , its the savy riders in my area have either done it by pure chance or figured the loophole out.


Yep, that's another Blessing I'm counting! I'm just going to keep focusing they are outside and excited to see me pull up! I love that! Frickin awesome, just love it! Lidman look no vitamins yet! Ok, working on reserve. I better eat and have my vitamins lol


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Maybe if we offer pax some vitamins we'll get better tips.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Yep, that's another Blessing I'm counting! I'm just going to keep focusing they are outside and excited to see me pull up! I love that! Frickin awesome, just love it! Lidman look no vitamins yet! Ok, working on reserve. I better eat and have my vitamins lol


 where do you get this energy? lol


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> where do you get this energy? lol


IT's the food I eat and the vitamins I take. Don't let lidman see the word vitamins though ahahaha


----------



## SirDavidsr (Apr 28, 2015)

Sweet Ping said:


> All i can see is talk about cancelations.
> Where does it say anything about no-shows?


Had one today! Couldn't wait long as no parking or waiting area. Cancelled and left after 6 minutes. Rider texted me very irate (from a bar). Uber did not credit me $5.00!


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> This right here is not part of my life experience. I really have noticed what I expect or focus on usually comes next. I usually experience my clients outside either waiting for me or already recognizing it is me pulling up. I have noticed I get paid on all my no shows. At first I did, then I didn't, now again I do. So, since it is what I expect, I expect the riders ready and outside excited to see me their first or second Uber girl or pay me my $7 for reserving time that could be better spent elsewhere


Power of Positive Thinking?
Kudos to you. It am sure it does help in this business (at least for our peace of mind).

If I am not credited for a cancellation that exceeded 5 minutes, I notify Uber with the trip ID and ask why.
In most cases, if it is clear that 5 minutes transpired and I made efforts to wait / contact them (if i cancelled the trip), then they apply the cancellation fee.
Considering how many rides you may give each day and how often it may happen, this can be a bit frustrating ensuring you got credited each time (just remembering which cancellation is which is enough headache as I do not record a separate log)...
Luckily... I would say about 80-90% are properly applied without any intervention.

Maybe I need to apply your positive thinking and just move forward, despite the 10-20%...


----------

